# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour hè 2015 : Du lịch biển Trà Cổ – Móng Cái 4 ngày 3 đêm giá rẻ lh 0966072501

## saleanhsaomoi

*Tour du lịch biển Trà Cổ – Móng Cái*
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

*Tour du lịch biển Trà Cổ – Móng Cái 4 ngày 3 đêm** .* Trà Cổ - bãi biển được mệnh danh là "trữ tình nhất Việt Nam" - một vẻ đẹp còn vẹn nguyên, hài hòa, bình dị với bãi cát trắng mịn màng trải dài phẳng lặng trong nền nước biển xanh biếc bốn mùa. Đến đây, bạn sẽ tìm được những khoảnh khắc bình yên, thơ mộng và tha hồ thả hồn mình vào nắng, vào gió... 

*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Trà Cổ         (Ăn trưa, tối)*
06h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – NewStarlight Travel* đón khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Móng Cái. Trên đường xe dừng tại thành phố Hải Dương, Quý khách tự do ăn sáng  tại nhà hàng.
 11h00: Đoàn dùng cơm tại nhà hàng Tiên Yên - Cẩm Phả.
16h00: Đoàn về đến Trà Cổ - một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất miền bắc, nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. Chiều đoàn tự do tắm biển.
18h30: Đoàn dùng cơm tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Trung tâm Trà Cổ.

*Ngày 02: Khám phá Trà Cổ           (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
07h00: Ăn sáng, đoàn tự do tắm biển theo chương trình, tận hưởng sự mát mẻ của biển xanh nơi đây. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Quý khách đi  thăm Nhà Thờ Đổ, thăm Chùa Thánh Mẫu, đình Trà Cổ, tắm biển
- Sau khi ăn tối, quý khách tham gia chương trình đốt lửa trại, giao lưu văn nghệ (chi phí ngoài chương trình).

*Ngày 03: Trà Cổ - Chợ Móng Cái* *(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sáng: Ăn sáng sau đó xe đưa quý khách đi chợ cửa khẩu Quốc tế Móng Cái tự do mua sắm. Về khách sạn ăn trưa.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tắm biển Trà Cổ, một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất Việt Nam với bãi biển 17km với dải cát dài trắng mịn. Quý khách tự do thăm quan thị xã Trà Cổ về đêm.

*Ngày 04: Trà Cổ khởi hành về        * *( Ăn sáng, trưa)*
07h00: Ăn sáng. Trả phòng khách sạn, Quý khách lên xe về. Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại Hạ Long. Sau đó tiếp tục lên xe về.
18h00: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay qúy khách. Kết thúc chương trình *Tour du lịch đi biển Trà Cổ* *4 ngày 3 đêm hấp dẫn, hẹn gặp lại quý khách.*

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.950.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 20 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên mang tính tham khảo và có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất!

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*
- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô 24 chỗ đi Trà Cổ, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2*  gần biển, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀ (2-3 người/phòng, ngủ phòng đôi tính phát sinh theo giá phòng khách sạn) 
- Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình, ăn chính 100.000/bữa, ăn sáng 30.000/bữa (Gồm 7 bữa ăn chính, 3 bữa ăn sáng).
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình. (nếu có).
- Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
- Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
- Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe.

** GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Chi phí đốt lửa trại. Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04 3931 0461 Hotline:* *0966 072 501*
*Email: yen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.newstarlighttravel.com  – www.thuexedulichhanoi.com.vn* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
http://newstarlighttravel.com/tour-du-lich-bien-tra-co

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

